
Dear SlackHQ, I have a bug report for you. Slack is messing with my beer - todsacerdoti
https://twitter.com/susam/status/1254128319781433344
======
WhyNotHugo
Slack is becoming more and more "smart" lately and it's getting more
complicated for people to use.

